# Mirena removal, pregnant immedietely with multiples trend...



## arj

Ok so there are no twins in my family, Im a normal weight, not dark skinned or tall, in my 20's, am not from Conneticut and havnt had fertility drugs. All these things have twin tendancies...

After talking to two of my friends with twins, they both told me they concieved straight away after getting mirena taken out. I had mine out after 2 years and waited 2 cycles and got pregnant immediately with twins. Ive just been online and found a huge trend in this area!

https://community.babycenter.com/post/a13720515/mirena_iud

Heres a link to some ladies stories...


----------



## TTCnum2

I had mirena for 2 1/2 years then I got pregnant with twins immediately after waiting one cycle in between (only BD 1 time that week and all, I'm a fertile mertil:blush:) but my twins are identical,. I asked if it might have been due to mirena, they said no?:shrug: It might be different with fraternal twins though as identical twins are a random phenomenon, and I was told it's not possible for something like that to influence whether an ovum will split or not. I didn't really think about it much after that. But now you have me wondering if it could cause someone to "drop" 2 eggs lol I was on a different forum for awhile that was on how long it took to conceive after mirena, and none of them that I know of conceived twins. I guess maybe it's possible, but I think it's more likely coincidence. Some of those women seemed to have just stumble upon that forum and didn't really know and hoped it wasn't true and they were TTC after mirena, but most of the women there who posted were already pregnant with twins, and probably found the forum researching the topic like you did. I think that's probably why there are more posts saying it happened to them then not. More people will find a site like that actually looking for it, so it seems less coincidental (does that make sense? Sometime I can't articulate my thoughts very well, baby brain ges the best of me LOL) I don't know though, it could be true.


----------



## arj

The two friends that I have that had Mirena both concieved with identicals.... 
Twins have become a lot more popular in our day and age, I wonder if its all the hormonal things that we do to ourselves!
I just find it weird to be having twins when Im in my 20's, no history of twins in the family, and am not doing any kind of fertility treatment! (another fertile mertile)!


----------



## scottishchick

i never had the iud but had the implant in for over 2 years, got it took out and within 7/10 days i was pregnant with twins :winkwink:
although it does say on that website that it dosent apply to identical twins because theres still no explanation for it:cloud9:


----------



## Nicky1982

I had mine removed and fell pregnant with my twins within 8 days (short cycles), found out 20 days into first month that I was pregnant. Complete shock at the first scan to find out we are having twins as there aren't any in my family! Im having b/g twins hopefully very soon...I'm kind of over being pregnant now and have been in hospital twice with preterm labour which has been successfully stopped with the drip and given the steroids...:flower:


----------

